# Got a new roller set-up



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Have been studying ways to speed up my production for a while. Fascinated by 18 rollers but doing residential re-paints, it just isn't practical. So decided to try a 14" set-up. Bought a Wooster Big ben tray, and a wide boy frame, and ordered some sher-fab 14" pads. Man on my first job, a hallway, it worked well. It rolled tighter than I expected, and a solid feel with minimal roller marks. I think it may be a great compromise between a 9 and a 18. Any experience with the 14?


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

i use 18" 3/4" nap purdy colossus roller covers all the time, and wish they made a 24". why do you think 18" is not practical?


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

mblosik said:


> i use 18" 3/4" nap purdy colossus roller covers all the time, and wish they made a 24". why do you think 18" is not practical?


 
My last 2 jobs have been hallway and bathroom jobs, I am thinking in many areas you would not even able to get roller into. Most painters I hear say to difficult to use unless you have a alot of room, or new construction, without fixtures to work around. I do know even with the 14, I had to use my mini rollers more to finish rolling the small areas.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wooster Sherlock handle and a 9" Whizz 3/4" is my preferred setup. Then again, im not a professional painter.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Sales, the 14" Wooster is my "go to" roller. I use the "Sherlock" cages and poles. I roll all with the 14" then snap on a 9", 4", whatever, for the tight places.


----------



## charleymcdowell (Mar 27, 2010)

What do you work out of when using an 18" roller. A roller tray? or a mini trash can with an over sized grate. I could see this being very useful when back rolling behind a sprayer but I would be interested to here how this system works with the ol cut roll.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have found that a Rubbermaid 14 g roughtote with 2 screens wired together is as good/ better than the Wooster big boy. Comes with a lid too!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

This subject has been beat to death. That said, we use 18's most of the time. 

Just started experimenting with the 14's and find they work well in cut up rooms with lots of corners and angles. You can also get closer to the corner when rolling. 

If you are using a larger roller for a time savings, why would you not use the largest you can get the majority of the time?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

ive been dipping my 18 into a tray meant for mixing small batches of concrete. its flat on the bottom, its got radiused edges so it slides easily across drops, and it holds a lot of paint (i typically pour 2 gallons into it for starters)

for lids on almost anything i roll out of, i use a trash bag. i throw in a handful of water, and bag it up.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting topic. 

So, could I assume that a 9" roller covers 9 inches at a time, A 14" does 14 inches at a time and a 18" does 18 inches at a time? 

If I was rolling a wall that was 27 inches wide would I be better off using a 9 inch and going up and down 3 times, or a 14 and going over it twice and over lap a little or shoud I use a 18 once and then break out a 9 for the last swipe? I am very confused and very nervous about using big rollers.

Do you guys think I'm ready for a 14 or even .....OMG!!! a 18 incher!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Interesting topic.
> 
> So, could I assume that a 9" roller covers 9 inches at a time, A 14" does 14 inches at a time and a 18" does 18 inches at a time?
> 
> ...


I thought you did them large commercial jobs. You need a knuckle dragging gorilla, three 18's glued together, mounted on an olympic weight bar and a wheelbarrow to hold the paint.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I use a kiddie pool!!!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I use a kiddie pool!!!!


I wanna see one of your famous you tube videos of that. :jester:


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol, some funny stuff! I do use trash bags for liners, find they work pretty well, especially when doing multiple colors.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

NEPS: hahahahahaha


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

all you need to do is charge for estimates and stand on a corner to advertise and you have summed up this whole entire forum in one thread!!!

LMFAO!!

:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

9" X 3/4" Super Fabs with a 5'er holding 3 gal at a time with a grade... Nothing better... :thumbsup: I can practically (almost) cutt in around door trim with the 9" roller. It's all in how you treat the roller in application to the wall and dipping in the paint.

How do you start your roller on the wall? From the top down or the bottom up? I start from the top down, that way if there is any paint splatter it rolls it's self back into the roller.


----------

